# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La obra del túnel de La Cobertoria reducirá a la mitad el aporte del canal del Aramo

## JMTrigos

Parece que arranca el tema.
http://www.elcomercio.es/oviedo/2015...7001451-v.html




> Durante 52 días volverá a principios de los 80. La parte alta del canal del Aramo dejará de transportar el agua de los manantiales de Quirós, que puso fin a las restricciones de agua de la ciudad a comienzos de aquella década junto a la entrada en servicio como regulador del sistema de abastecimiento del embalse de Los Alfilorios. Las obras de mejora de la estabilidad del túnel de La Cobertoria, uno de los seis de unas conducciones que arrancan a 63 kilómetros de la ciudad y cruzan desde Quirós, Lena, Morcín, Riosa y Ribera de Arriba, requieren el corte de suministro de agua al concejo durante 52 días naturales.
> 
> No es poco lo que se pierde. Los manantiales y captaciones aguas arriba del túnel de La Cobertoria -Navachos, Lindes, Aguas Calientes y Cortes- aportan hasta 500 litros por segundo. Más de la mitad de todo el caudal de la traída del canal. Durante esos dos meses, los operarios trabajarán bajo tierra en un espacio claustrofóbico de como máximo 1,9 metros de alto y 1,4 de ancho, en el que el filo de las lajas de pizarra amenaza permanentemente las cabezas. Lo harán, además, sobre apenas 362 de los 3.200 metros de la conducción subterránea. Los más deteriorados, los que presentan mayores desprendimientos y roturas. Un esfuerzo que solo se justifica por la importancia decisiva de la conducción (y de los manantiales de Quirós, dentro de ella) para que la ciudad disponga de agua de calidad durante todo el año.
> 
> Los 484.000 euros que costarán los trabajos son apenas un parche. Después de haber invertido más de 3 millones de euros en reparaciones y refuerzos, el ambicioso proyecto de renovación de toda la traída, elaborado por la sociedad pública Aguas de la Cuenca de España para ser cofinanciado por el Ayuntamiento, resultó «finalmente inviable». No fue posible asignar los fondos europeos de los que dependía la inversión de hasta 7 millones de euros. Sin esa vía, la mejora de La Cobertoria, pero también de los túneles de Armada y Las Mestas, que «precisan actuaciones de mejora», se abordará «en exclusiva desde el Ayuntamiento, con una intervención más localizada en los puntos más críticos», explican los técnicos, y dividida en varios proyectos y ejercicios. En el presupuesto del año que viene el Ayuntamiento, si lo hay, reservará un millón de euros para continuar la tarea, y otro millón y medio más para 2016, según figura en el anexo de inversiones plurianuales del presupuesto en vigor.
> 
> *El 80% del agua de la ciudad*
> 
> El esfuerzo inversor previsto es importante, pero es impostergable. El canal del Aramo aporta hasta el 80% del consumo de agua de una ciudad, que hasta su entrada en servicio y la construcción del embalse de Los Alfilorios, padecía una insuficiencia crónica de suministro que limitó durante siglos su crecimiento y desarrollo industrial.
> ...

----------

Asturianín (12-abr-2015),Jonasino (11-ene-2015),REEGE (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me gustaría saber donde encontrar algo más de información sobre las características de este sistema hidrtaulico. Asi como San Google es agobiador en otros temas menos interesantes, en este es parco.

----------


## JMTrigos

Dímelo a mi.... Lo que he ido encontrando lo he ido poniendo por aquí. Sobre los túneles en el SIGPAC es posible seguirlos enteros.
Saludos.

----------

Asturianín (12-abr-2015),Jonasino (18-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Has puesto alguna foto del canal? No sé si ya está puesta:








La primera es del interior, y las otras son de la aportación de algunos de los manantiales y uno de los sifones.

Fuente: http://www.lne.es/multimedia/imagene...aje-agua-grifo

 No lo he encontrado con el buscador, no sé si estarán repetidas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Asturianín (12-abr-2015),JMTrigos (19-ene-2015),Jonasino (18-ene-2015),Varanya (19-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Alguien sabe como van las obras?

----------


## JMTrigos

Imagino que en marcha ya, la zona me queda un poco a desmano y por el procedimiento de trabajo poco se verá en el exterior.
Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (28-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Sabeis alguien quien es el adjudicatario de la obra?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Creo que FCC

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias. Voy a ver si investigo un poco por ahí.

----------


## JMTrigos

http://www.oviedo.es%2Fdocuments%2F1...%2520Aramo.pdf

Mira a ver si se puede bajar este enlace...
Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que pena, no funciona el enlace, pero mil gracias que la intención es lo que importa

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es éste el documento? :
http://www.oviedo.es/documents/12103...8-bf59a3638290
Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

No se si será el mismo colgado por JMTrigos pero de cualquier forma, muy interesante. Gracias

----------


## JMTrigos

No es el mismo, a ver si soy capaz de conseguir el enlace correcto....
Saludos.

Edito para probar.... http://www.oviedo.es/documents/12103...7-31b87edaa177

----------

Jonasino (31-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora si sale.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Ahora si JMTrigos. Me viene estupendamente para un estudio que estoy haciendo sobre distribución de agua potable. Gracias

----------


## JMTrigos

Artículos de prensa sobre las obras, nada nuevo.
http://www.lne.es/oviedo/2015/02/26/...r/1718900.html

http://www.elcomercio.es/oviedo/2015...225181407.html

Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (26-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Nada nuevo, pero granito a granito, gracias a las aportaciones de todos pude completar el estudio que estaba haciendo

----------

JMTrigos (26-feb-2015)

----------

